# All Girl Chorus/Choir



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

Anyone have any recommendations for All Girl Chorus/Choir?

I was reading a biography about Vivaldi and that lead me to the Venetian Ospedali by the San Francisco Girls Chorus. Then I thought about any all girls chorus. I love the sound. 

Got any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Sep 6, 2008)

Try the Amabile Choirs of London Ontario Canada, the Amabile Youth Singers, or the Junior Amabile Singers, or also their counterpart across the ocean, the Amabile Girls Choir of Great Britain.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Maybe there are some recordings with all girl choirs of Bartók's _27 Two-part & Three-part Choruses _ and of Britten's _A Ceremony of Carols_?

Might be worth an investigation!


----------

